# Entertainment functions (iDrive) stay on after ignition turned off (need opinions!!!)



## akeiser88 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi I work for BMW-NA in New Jersey. I am in the engineering department and need some opinions about how in the newer BMWs, when you press the start-stop button to turn ignition off and take the keyfob out, the entertainment features stay on. 

A lot of customers like to sit and use the radio or nav while the engine is off but complain about how they suddenly turn off after a while. I would like some feedback about how long consumers would like the features to stay on for (5 min? 10 min? 3 hours? until you lock the car?)

Also, what are some scenarios where the consumers would encounter this situation (waiting to pick someone up? dropping something off? etc).

Any responses will be helpful towards improving this feature!!!


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

akeiser88 said:


> Hi I work for BMW-NA in New Jersey. I am in the engineering department and need some opinions about how in the newer BMWs, when you press the start-stop button to turn ignition off and take the keyfob out, the entertainment features stay on.
> 
> A lot of customers like to sit and use the radio or nav while the engine is off but complain about how they suddenly turn off after a while. I would like some feedback about how long consumers would like the features to stay on for (5 min? 10 min? 3 hours? until you lock the car?)
> 
> ...


I like this feature very much. I've noticed in other cars (GM primarily) that the systems continue to run until one of the front doors is opened. I kind of like that. Another approach would be to allow the owner to choose the time through iDrive.

As far as when I use it, scenarios that I run across are waiting for the wife while she is in the grocery store / post office, etc., or when I get somewhere and whatever I'm listening to isn't over, and I want to hear the end of it (ball game, news story, etc.).

Keith


----------



## greenthunder (Dec 10, 2010)

Funny that I came across this topic while looking for an answer on how to turn off the Entertainment/Navigation system when exiting the vehicle.

When I park my car in the garage, I'd like to have the system automatically turned off when I exit the car (as the above post mentioned, e.g. when a front door is opened), without having to lock the door (because I don't lock the door when it's parked at home). I agree with the above post - it's probably a good idea to have the option of changing the timing (between engine off and audio off).


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

I like this feature a lot. Either waiting for someone or just waiting for a song to finish it's nice to be able to kill the engine but have everything else still work.


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

I only run the radio when the engine is off if I am in the car, waiting for my wife to come out from some shopping. I would say 15 minutes to a half hour is good. For sure, I would want it to turn itself off before any substantial battery drain, since I most likely wouldn't drive it much past going home from there.


----------



## beashonda (Feb 17, 2008)

Campfamily said:


> I like this feature very much. I've noticed in other cars (GM primarily) that the systems continue to run until one of the front doors is opened. I kind of like that. Another approach would be to allow the owner to choose the time through iDrive.
> 
> As far as when I use it, scenarios that I run across are waiting for the wife while she is in the grocery store / post office, etc., or when I get somewhere and whatever I'm listening to isn't over, and I want to hear the end of it (ball game, news story, etc.).
> 
> Keith


^ agree with Keith. I have an f10 and I notice that it stays on for a while, unlike the e60 when it turned off soon as a pulled the key out. I would like for either the door being opened (drivers) or a setting in Idrive to control it. Would be sweet.


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

I think it should be temperture related, in cold conditions (less than 20*f) it only stays on for 5 minutes thus saving the battery, in mild conditions (60 - 80* f) give us however long 20% of the battery AmpHr will allow, and in hot conditions (above 80*f) again give us what you can without compromising starting. I like the feature, but I do not want to compromise the next start or battery life.


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

Why not have an I-drive menu option for it? You could easily program it to have three choices - 5, 10 or 15 minutes.


----------



## efex101 (Dec 11, 2010)

I OTOH would like it to turn off almost immediately so I wish there was an idrive function to regulate the timing of it shutting off.


----------

